# Stocking 120g



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi there,

Planning getting back into keeping cichlids after a 9 year break - uni, moving to job etc...
I live in the UK and moving my Juwel Rio 400 up in Dec and wanted to plan the stocking now.

Tank dimensions are 51cm wide, 66cm tall and 151cm long:
http://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/out/pic ... /05320.jpg
(5ft in length)

Its 450 litres or approx 120 US gallons

Below are a list of a few species I'd like to keep. My understanding is generally 5 different species max in a tank this size, is that correct?

Basically a blank canvas, though I'd like a nice mix of differently coloured Mbuna. Any suggestions (including numbers of each fish)?
Cheers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five species can work. Did you have a list or do you want a list of recommendations?


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Doesnt have to be five, would be fine with four too. A couple of suggested lists would be really helpful, though I do like yellow labs from past tanks


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yellow Labs are a good start, and will generally mix with anything, unless you want to keep the fry, then I would not mix with certain Zebras. 
So, do you plan on trying to keep the babies, if not then there are more options.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll start the ball rolling:
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f Cynotilapia sp. hara
1m:7f Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae
1m:7f Labeotropheus trewavasae Mpanga

Yellow, lt blue, dark blue, purple and a bit of red with the mpanga male. Solids, stripes, bars and blotches.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. Not planning on saving any fry, so that will hopefully open up other options


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

How about

4 x Metriaclima Aurora
8 xLabeotropheus Trewavasae Mpanga 
4 x Cynotilapia Afra Cobue
8 x Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano
4 x Labidochromis caeruleus

Would that work ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aurora is very aggressive...I would avoid them or go to 3 species with 1m:7f of each and choose other very aggressive fish like auratus, etc.

Cobue is a timid cynotilapia and females are drab. But if you are OK with drab females, I might choose Jalo Reef instead of Cobue as it might stand up better to the maingano and mpanga than the cobue.

If you want a light blue/yellow fish, consider acei.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok, so...

8 x Labeotropheus Trewavasae Mpanga 
4 x Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef
8 x Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano
4 x Labidochromis caeruleus

Can I afford to increase the number of labs? Or do you think that would be to many?
All these are going to be introduced as juveniles


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would start with more unsexed juveniles so that you will end up with the right number of females after removing extra males. Shoot to end up with 25 but a couple more or less after removing extra males should be fine.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok, just got quotes through for this setup. I'll not be able to afford them all in one go, so would like to add them in two stages. Which two species would you add first? And which species following this?

Cheers



DJRansome said:


> I'll start the ball rolling:
> 1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
> 1m:4f Cynotilapia sp. hara
> 1m:7f Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano
> ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labs and rusties first. Maingano and Labeotropheus last. Maybe hara can go with labs and rusties?

Don't forget to buy 2X the amount of females you want to end up with.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok, so an update:

Now stocked with 9 labs about 4-5cm 
2 Rusties approx 6cm
And 5 hara (4 at 5cm and a small 3cm)

One of the yellow labs has a sunken belly but on observation I'm fairly sure that it's because he's so timid and is being out competed for food. He does eat the occasional flake that he gets. The other thing is that all of the fish are very skittish and hide from me, especially when the lights are out. From research I think that's it's because the tank is considerably understocked and they don't feel safe. I've also added a dose of wormer just in case and have two packets of seachem metroplex enroute from America (can't purchase here in UK), though I think the skinniness is my paranoia and he just needs feeding up.

So next stage...
I leave on holiday next Friday for a week and will have a neighbour feeding them for me.

I'd like to add more fish so that they are more active and come out more. This may also help the yellow lab eat more.
Firstly:
1) Do I just wait until I'm back from holiday?
2) If I add more fish, what do I add first? I don't want to cause an ammonia spike that I won't be able to deal with whilst I'm away
3) would a school yellow tail Acei be an idea to encourage more open water swimming and less hiding?
I was considering adding 8 juvenile maingano 3/4 more rusties (hopefully female) and 5 Acei? All those would be at approx 5cm

Thanks again


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Should add:
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate ~ 30ppm

X2 1/3 water changes a week


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do a 60% water change before you leave to get the nitrates down to 10ppm.

Wait until you are back. I would add the rusties and acei first...wait a month and then add the maingano. I'd do more than 8 because you want to end up with 1m:7f.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

How long before this post did you get the fish? I only ask because the fish tend to be skittish for a while after you get them. I would only worry about it after 3 weeks or so if they are still skittish. Once they learn you provide them food I find it to be all downhill after that...then they are always there begging with their little fishy coffee cups playing sad music on their guitars...or something.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ha ok, thanks guys. This is 2 weeks in at this point. Ok, I'll hold off adding any more in that case. The others will have had 4/5 weeks by the time I add newcomers. Thanks again


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok, two months in and all still hiding. They're absolutely fine with the lights off and just the daylight, but as soon as the tank lights are on, POOF! No fish!

Currently in the tank (120g)
X9 yellow labs
X5 cyanotilapia afra hara white top
X8 maingano
X6 rusties

All pretty much at 2 inches
Loads of hiding spaces with lots of holey rock
All water parameters normal with 60% weekly changes

Is this because I need more fish as they are all pretty much juveniles and they don't feel safe?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you feed them when the tank lights are on? I would try that. Don't let any hit the bottom...they will have to come out to eat.

You could try one of those dimmers that turns the lights on gradually.

Just tossing ideas...I am surprised they are hiding. I think you have enough fish.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok, will only feed with the lights on from now on. I have fluorescent tubes so can't dim unfortunately, but have it set up on a timer for mornings and evenings as from today. I thought about adding a 5th species - some acei? But if you think this is enough, then I'll hold off


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 5 species or 72" long and you are 60" long. Plus you have more than 5 of each, so I don't think it is lack of numbers.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Worth adding a couple of giant danios?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see why. Mbuna make the best dithers for mbuna, and you have a good stock.

Try a different fixture with a dimmer. Or wait...they will eventually gain confidence unless you have one/more bullies in the tank.


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

Just sat watching them with their lights off and room lights on. They can see me and are fine. Swimming around without issue and nothing overly aggressive that I can spot. The lights are the older fluorescent type so unfortunately I can't dim them. Maybe I need to save up and upgrade to a dimable LED type.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or feed with the lights on (and wait for them to come for the food) and give it another month to work.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

You can always dim them... put some kind of cover over the light that is opaque like a milk jug or some craft papers or a fabric (just make sure you think about heat and don't catch them on fire). It might look kind of terrible, but who is really looking at the light fixture anyway!


----------



## negativegravity (Oct 16, 2016)

So it would appear that it was a blue light causing this! I have two fluorescent bulbs, both quite old. I simply shielded/covered the blue one and hey presto! Fish in the open! Or at least, far less skittish


----------

